# The "haven't hauled since July" haul.



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, It's true. I haven't hauled since the Mac friends and family sale in July. I'm moving and in the process of getting ready for college.
Well I made up for it this time:
Electra Eyeshadow
Espresso Eyeshadow
Woodwinked Eyeshadow
Gorgeous Gold Eyeshadow
All That Glitters Eyeshadow
What a Dame Hi-light powder
Plum Foolery Blush 
Love Nectar Lusterglass
So Ceylon MSF
Soft and Gentle MSF
Gold Deposit MSF
Bare Study (Back order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Avon:
Supershock Mascara -black 
MagiX Face Perfector SPF 20 (which is wonderful)


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jan 14, 2009)

great haul! You got a lot of my favorite colors


----------



## ColorMeCrazy7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Great haul! All That Glitters is one of my favorite eyeshadows! Very nice!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy.


----------



## orkira (Jan 15, 2009)

Love your choice of eyeshadows.  Enjoy the haul.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
I love the eyeshadows!


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 15, 2009)

What a Dame looks great!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_What a Dame looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It does! My sister touched it and I was like "NOOOOOOOO!". I love love highlight powders, I have Hullabalooo from the Balloonacy collection, its just makes a beautiful natural glow to the face without shimmer. 
I don't want to touch my What a dame.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 15, 2009)

i love it! 

and i cannot for the life of me, get my hands on Gold Deposit. grrrr!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i love it! 

and i cannot for the life of me, get my hands on Gold Deposit. grrrr!_

 
Thanks and why?! 
It's on the mac website.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 15, 2009)

mmm MSFs


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_mmm MSFs_

 
I agree. 
I love skinfinishes


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_It does! My sister touched it and I was like "NOOOOOOOO!". I love love highlight powders, I have Hullabalooo from the Balloonacy collection, its just makes a beautiful natural glow to the face without shimmer. 
I don't want to touch my What a dame._

 








I know what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






How much was it?


----------



## nunu (Jan 16, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_








I know what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






How much was it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a dame was $26


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jan 16, 2009)

wow thats  good haul! whats that eyeshadow 2nd from the right??? TIA!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 

 
_wow thats  good haul! whats that eyeshadow 2nd from the right??? TIA!_

 
That is woodwinked!


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

how good is the mascara?


----------

